# My cat will no longer purr



## Boogie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi, I posted a message a while ago saying my cat was missing due to the fact I had a rescued kitten. Since then he has returned, but lives in the shed. He will not come in the house and growls especially at me. He came in last night and i noticed that his eyes seemed lifeless, he will not purr and will not let any of us touch him. He growls at the kittten and hisses constantly and thin air, even if she isn;t in sight? She is such a lovely little kind thing, just wants to be loved and she just wants to play with him, she does not threaten him at all.

I am so confused and so upset for him and I feel so bad that he has been upset. I know people can't give definite advice, but should I rehome the kitten? Or has the damage been done. Or does anyone think that he may eventually come around to chilling out.

I have tried the Feliway plugged into two rooms and the calming drug (beginning with Z can'tremember what its called).

Any help will be very much appreciated.

Thank you so Much, Justine


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

have you done the slow intro process?

Integrating Kittens with Cats

You'll need to restrict little kitty to one room/area for a while - not unsolvable, but tough.....


----------



## Boogie (Jul 13, 2011)

no it will all horribly wrong at the beginning. And we tried by keeping her in one room, but he still wouldn't stay in.


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

the thing about his eyes maybe a concern -has he seen a vet? urine infections do wierd things to cats

cant think what else.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Boogie said:


> no it will all horribly wrong at the beginning. And we tried by keeping her in one room, but he still wouldn't stay in.


He said did you try keeping the kitten in one room for 2 weeks or more before introducing the kitten to the big cat when you first brought the kitten into your house/property.

Plus it is very easy keeping a kitten in one room, with doors and windows closed the kitten can't go anywhere if you are careful opening the door, same with the big cat. I kept my Black cat Chloe who was 6 years old alright in one room for few days to integrate him back into the house after he went missing for like 4 years.

If you have problems keeping cat/kitten in one room you need to get a crate for them big enough to hold the food/water/litter tray plus moving space.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I second the above--you have to try to reintroduce slowly. The idea of keeping them separated, without even being able to see each other, is to build curiousity---the cats know there's someone on the other side and eventually the reaction goes from "Ugh, there's a stranger" to "oooh, there's a strange and potentially fun playmate". Always keep them wanting more, so don't let them see each other for a few days, then let them look but not touch, then maybe some supervised play time. Feed the something smelly and delicious together---food is a great social lubricant for people and animals 

However, I'm a little worried, like broccoli mentioned, about the eyes. He very well might have picked up something while he was missing and needs to see a vet. If he's sick and not feeling well, and then comes home to a new pet, potential friend or not, he's not going to respond well. It sounds like he's had a complete change of personality, and that signals a larger problem than just stress. Please get him checked by a vet--maybe he just needs some antibiotics and then he'll be pleased as punch to meet his new sister.


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

it took me a while to get my cat to purr. he was abandoned on the streets and was very nervous at first. id say he did not purr until he was one year old.

you need to dedicate time to him and give him your all attention and you will gradually start to hear him purr


----------

